# Need advice for upgrade!



## IC55 (Jun 8, 2021)

Hi there, I have using nuova simonelli musica abt 7 years and now just broken. So I wanna have a change or upgrade, could I seek for advice?

I usually drink a cup of espresso or latte daily, and maybe just hand drip only, and many cups of espresso at weekend,and I using racilio rockey grinder abt 8 years. My wife love to do latte art for my coffee.

After doing sth research, I would like to focus on following machines.

1) rockey r58 v2

2) ecm technika v profi pid (hx with flow control and 4 holes steam tip)

3) expobar office dual boiler eb-61 leva 1 gr (rotary pump or vib pump)

4) profitec pro600 (dual boiler with pid)

If I dun mind of the noise comes from pump and use water tank only, which one is a better choice and long lasting? Should I save budget for upgrade the grinder?

Many many thxxxxxxx

Regards

IC


----------



## Grom (Apr 19, 2020)

Did you make a choice on this?


----------

